# Why did the SKA guys call me all the time?



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

I posted about a giant red fish my daughter caught out of Port Mansfield. How about this 66lb kingfish she caught. Man I have caught a bunch of kings over 50lbs out of the Port Mansfield area. SKA guys used to ring my phone off the wall when they where in Texas. Look at the size of this fish. And no I have never beaten here fish and hope I do not. I just love putting people on big fish.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

ssteel069 said:


> Lol!


What he said!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

whos your daddy said:


> What he said!


what he said


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> what he said


 :ac550::rotfl:


----------



## hilton (Jan 28, 2008)

*king*

No offense, but that's closer to a 33 pound king than a 66 pounder.

Tom


----------



## playin thru (Jul 6, 2009)

Not to bust your bubble, but the only way that Kingfish is 66 lbs is if you are 8 foot tall and your daughter 7 foot tall. 46# maybe....


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

do you want a cookie? oh, and i only have chocolate chip and oatmeal so it will have to be one of those..


----------



## Savage Rods (Apr 27, 2005)

ah geez


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

That is a nice king for yall to be proud of. but but well you know.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Well I'm gonna have to jump on the BS bandwagon too. My guess is 35 lbs.


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Sorry you guys do not know your kingfish. MY son is 6ft 3inches tall. My daughter is 5ft 8 inches. We weighed the fish and I know what it weighed. It was simply huge. You cannot see the back side of it, sorry that is the picture I had. Look how long this fish is. It is what it is!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

*HMMMMMM*

I realize these photos are of Wahoo. Regardless they should put things in perspective. They are of the same fish. It was weighed on certified scales in a tournament. That fish weighed 68 lbs.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

great white fisherman said:


> Sorry you guys do not know your kingfish.


Here is a 30 lber that was weighed on certified scales. I don't usually keep Kings. In fact it was the only one that we didn't release last year. We happened to win a little tournament out of muddy ole Sabine Pass with that fish. BTW, I'm in the blue. I'm 6'2" tall and weigh 250. The ling were both 43 lbs and change. We got third with the heaviest of them.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

No offense sir, the these folks on here know thier kingfish. I fished the SKA for many years and caught some really big kingfish, as alot of folks here. Your fish may go tops 45 and thats stretching it. Im sure some folks like James Howell and Dusek will chime in and say the same. Nice king, but not 66 lbs.


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

yea no offense, but theres no way that is 66lb.


a 66lb king would have won CCA-star in a heart beat, did you guys win CCA-star that year or what?


----------



## TEAM-FUBAR (Jan 27, 2005)

*What SKA guy???*

I didn't call him,,, 
How about you Chuck, Jason, Tre, Johnny, Clifford, Kevin, Bill, Gary ??


----------



## RSN (Jul 5, 2010)

this is my little brothers *36* pound king....

it looks like our 36lb king is pretty similar to you're 66lb king, but i'm probably wrong because we 'don't know our kingfish'....


----------



## myprozac (Feb 7, 2006)

RSN said:


> this is my little brothers *36* pound king....
> 
> it looks like our 36lb king is pretty similar to you're 66lb king, but i'm probably wrong because we 'don't know our kingfish'....


X2


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Snap Draggin said:


> I realize these photos are of Wahoo. Regardless they should put things in perspective. They are of the same fish. It was weighed on certified scales in a tournament. That fish weighed 68 lbs.


I recognize that wahoo. 

Here is a 60+ caught by TWS.


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

aggiebret said:


> I recognize that wahoo.
> 
> Here is a 60+ caught by TWS.


So his was about 3.1 lbs heavier than yours!:wink:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

aggiebret said:


> I recognize that wahoo.
> 
> Here is a 60+ caught by TWS.


Now THAT looks like a 60 lb King!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

txcards said:


> So his was about 3.1 lbs heavier than yours!:wink:


His was 2lbs smaller than my wahoo and 3.1lbs heavier than "TWS's" kang. The king is not our fish. MxCapt, TO.COM, etc. caught that kang.


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

aggiebret said:


> His was 2lbs smaller than my wahoo and 3.1lbs heavier than "TWS's" kang. The king is not our fish. MxCapt, TO.COM, etc. caught that kang.


At any rate, his was clearly larger than the TWS king!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

Clearly.


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

I wouldn't even weight that fish in.But I do have to say thnks for the good laugh this morning


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*Guess the weight?*



TEAM-FUBAR said:


> I didn't call him,,,
> How about you Chuck, Jason, Tre, Johnny, Clifford, Kevin, Bill, Gary ??


Im not high enough on the pole to make the calls! LOL! That would be you or Who's your Daddy! LOL. Ok let's guess the weight. Im 6'1-1/2" on the right. How much do my fish weigh? And the prize?????????

NOTHING!

By the way... Did yall notice Jennifer is not in the picture? All we need is her checkbook!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

OK I'll play. I'm guessing that fish on the right to be 50ish. No more than mid 50's.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I will say 43-45 on the king to the right. What do I win ??


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

Tre Mccrummen said:


> Im not high enough on the pole to make the calls! LOL! That would be you or Who's your Daddy! LOL. Ok let's guess the weight. Im 6'1-1/2" on the right. How much do my fish weigh? And the prize?????????
> 
> NOTHING!
> 
> By the way... Did yall notice Jennifer is not in the picture? All we need is her checkbook!


If GWF's king was 66, I will go with 95 for yours!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Tre Mccrummen said:


> Im not high enough on the pole to make the calls! LOL! That would be you or Who's your Daddy! LOL. Ok let's guess the weight. Im 6'1-1/2" on the right. How much do my fish weigh? And the prize?????????
> 
> NOTHING!
> 
> By the way... Did yall notice Jennifer is not in the picture? All we need is her checkbook!


hey look, its guy fieri. I didn't know he also fished. :biggrin:


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

How about the weight of this one??? 

This was the biggest kang we ever caught. I can not tell you how many crab traps we were able to bait with this slime stick.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

BAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA

That would be the new world record!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Now thats funny!


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Easy guys. Don't be haters. 

After all, he is just trying to pimp his new guiding, errr I mean, lodging operation in South Texas. Lodging, thats the ticket. Its a lodging operation.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

LMAO Yeah lodging, riiiiight.


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Be careful guys. I got slapped down pretty good when I mentioned that in a previous thread. He is not guiding or offering a lodging service. He merely wants to assist those of us with less than ideal skills and is offering simple suggestions of his ability to do so. I wish he had been with me yesterday and the day before at the Hilltops so we could have landed that prize winning sword.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Slightly Dangerous said:


> Be careful guys. I got slapped down pretty good when I mentioned that in a previous thread. He is not guiding or offering a lodging service. He merely wants to assist those of us with less than ideal skills and is offering simple suggestions of his ability to do so.* I wish he had been with me yesterday and the day before at the Hilltops so we could have landed that prize winning sword*.


http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=328036  I have an answer to this one LOL....:work:


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

ummm, never mind.  I'm pretty sure Dusek and Donahoe, who pretty muched owned the Port A SKA tournaments for all those years, never called. The best quote I ever heard from a REALLY good kingfisherman was " I used to catch 60 lb kings all the time, until I started weighing them."


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

James Howell said:


> The best quote I ever heard from a REALLY good kingfisherman was " I used to catch 60 lb kings all the time, until I started weighing them."


:rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl: :cheers: :rotfl:

I've seen some on here like that with Wahoo too!


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

*fish weight*

Mark you win, but I like Snap Draggin's weight guess better. The right was 46 and the left was 39. James are you still with Tracy? Tell her I said hi. Let's get together and go wet a hook if you can swallow your pride and get in a fountain? Shoot me a PM.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

At least I was fairly close. Mark prolly had an advantage, and already knew the weight.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Here's a 52.4 we caught in the TKA/SKA back in 07'. I would have to say your fish is more like 36-38lbs!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey David, you get that beast offshore yet?


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

James Howell said:


> ummm, never mind. I'm pretty sure Dusek and Donahoe, who pretty muched owned the Port A SKA tournaments for all those years, never called. The best quote I ever heard from a REALLY good kingfisherman was " I used to catch 60 lb kings all the time, until I started weighing them."


That's funny as he77 but very true. Great post James.


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

*Nope not me.*



TEAM-FUBAR said:


> I didn't call him,,,
> How about you Chuck, Jason, Tre, Johnny, Clifford, Kevin, Bill, Gary ??


Dang you almost named the entire SKA Texas division in one sentence....LOL


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

where did GWF go ?? next time include some digits off a scale in the pic,,might eliminate some GUESSING.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Ok fellow fisherman.... Lets all get together and focus on helping out the Disabled Vets on the 19th instead of crushing another fellow fishermans ego... He realizes he might or IS off on his wieghts and I don't think he ment to throw any punches so lets all be nice and let him ride... Once you type something on here you can't take it off GWF is prob not haveing a good evening because of what we are all writting here.... He seems to be a really nice guy so how about we let him ride.... Just an Idea.. Capt Ahab:idea: :doowapsta


----------



## Demetri (Feb 17, 2011)

*Kings*

I've watched a lot of weigh-ins. The big kings look different. They have high backs and are very long.

www.reeldown.com


----------



## luna sea II (Jul 11, 2009)

broadonrod said:


> Ok fellow fisherman.... Lets all get together and focus on helping out the Disabled Vets on the 19th instead of crushing another fellow fishermans ego... He realizes he might or IS off on his wieghts and I don't think he ment to throw any punches so lets all be nice and let him ride... Once you type something on here you can't take it off GWF is prob not haveing a good evening because of what we are all writting here.... He seems to be a really nice guy so how about we let him ride.... Just an Idea.. Capt Ahab:idea: :doowapsta


thank you! after all, he's not the only one guilty of over-guestimation on fish weights on this board, especially with tuna and wahoo.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

Here are a few guesstamits? A few 100 lb Tuna, 15 lb Dodo, 300lb class Blue and where we were the day The Gulf Blew UP.


----------



## fishtruck (Aug 9, 2004)

BUT like they say "You must be present to win" 



And most of us are! If we can........



Tight Lines!


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Where's the whale video from the "Day the Gulf Blew Up" Rob? You can leave the sound track off, please.

Let's go fish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AGF


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*?*

why kill the blue? were you tournament fishing?


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*YEP*



great white fisherman said:


> Sorry you guys do not know your kingfish. MY son is 6ft 3inches tall. My daughter is 5ft 8 inches. We weighed the fish and I know what it weighed. It was simply huge. You cannot see the back side of it, sorry that is the picture I had. Look how long this fish is. It is what it is!


I belive ya. I m coming to Mansfield in June. Will you be around?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

Yes, POCO



donaken said:


> why kill the blue? were you tournament fishing?


----------



## Always-Gone-Fishing (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll be in Port Mansfield to take you up on your offer, GWF.

David


----------



## BIG PAPPA (Apr 1, 2008)

*HEY FISHSTRUCK*

I've caught 15 lbs Dodo's and i think yours misses 15 lbs by at least 2 or 3 ounces....key word here is least..misses 15 lbs by my guess 320 ounces..LMAO...nice pics by the way.


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> Hey David, you get that beast offshore yet?


Not yet! Should be ready in about 2 weeks! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## aggiebret (Jul 24, 2007)

donaken said:


> why kill the blue? were you tournament fishing?


Because marlin sashimi is the bomb!!! And it was a tourney. But more so the first.


----------



## donaken (Nov 25, 2010)

*whats for dinner?*

 Had a tail wrapped black come up dead about 10 yrs ago in Cabo....local bro had it smoked and vacumed packed for me....tasted ok..reminded me a little of smoked ham.....need not, want not...made alot of locals happy.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Mossy Oak said:


> Here's a 52.4 we caught in the TKA/SKA back in 07'. I would have to say your fish is more like 36-38lbs!


I don't know a 40lb from a 50lb king, but I will say how the picture is taken sure can make a difference in how big the fish looks. In the example posted by Mossy Oak, I would never have guessed that those two pics were of the same fish.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

2 fish agg. thats what he meant!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

oh geeez,, great white fisherman got a world record now...
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=330450

:headknock:headknock:rotfl::rotfl::headknock:headknock


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Is every fish he catches some kind of record, or is it just me?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Is every fish he catches some kind of record, or is it just me?


NO,, not just you Snappy!

issues man issues!:rotfl:

I went searching his post and dude,, I ate half a bottle of oh chit help me pils afterward... I need a drink now for sure:rotfl::brew::rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

waterspout said:


> NO,, not just you Snappy!
> 
> issues man issues!:rotfl:
> 
> I went searching his post and dude,, I ate half a bottle of oh chit help me pils afterward... I need a drink now for sure:rotfl::brew::rotfl:


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

waterspout said:


> oh geeez,, great white fisherman got a world record now...
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=330450
> 
> :headknock:headknock:rotfl::rotfl::headknock:headknock


Using kingfish weighing techniques I think that catfish weighs about 600 lbs!


----------



## [email protected] Sportfishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thought a real 60 pounder might help!


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mossy Oak said:


> Thought a real 60 pounder might help!


Sure would like to have the belly off of that sucker for a swordfish bait.... LOL That is a MONSTER!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Mossy Oak said:


> Thought a real 60 pounder might help!


Now that looks like a REAL 60 pounder!


----------



## Mizpah (Aug 27, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Now that looks like a REAL 60 pounder!


Here's another 60+ for reference (wasted a good AJ bait).


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*A TRUE 66!!!*

Caught in Key West Hogs Breath!!!


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

Chico the GWF give you those #s in Kew West. That guy must be good you have his phone number. if he putting people on 60's im in.


----------



## broadonrod (Feb 26, 2010)

Mizpah said:


> Here's another 60+ for reference (wasted a good AJ bait).


Now thats a Swordfish bait!!!


----------



## Lured Away (May 25, 2005)

Well ok I guess I got caught..........sorry for calling you so much. You see I would tell him I was someone different each time!!!....my bad!!!..but, hey he catches 60lb kings!!!... I owe all of my wins to you my brother!!! You are me hero!!!.....sorry what was your name again...??


----------



## reel thing (Jul 1, 2010)

i don't know why he wasn't in the ska he could've won all the tournaments with those big kings i would've called him if i would've known about for sure!


----------



## chuck richey (May 22, 2004)

With all the mercury in that fish you would not need a light on it to use it as a swordfish bait.


----------



## papotanic36 (May 22, 2005)

he changed his number and only I have it now!!!


----------



## txcards (Nov 4, 2008)

great white fisherman said:


> I posted about a giant red fish my daughter caught out of Port Mansfield. How about this 66lb kingfish she caught. Man I have caught a bunch of kings over 50lbs out of the Port Mansfield area. SKA guys used to ring my phone off the wall when they where in Texas. Look at the size of this fish. And no I have never beaten here fish and hope I do not. I just love putting people on big fish.


The big question I would ask is "How much meat did you get off that thing, and how good did it taste?"


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

txcards, got a ton of meat,and no I do no t eat kingfish, I give it away all cleaned andpackaged. Kings are not my table fair. Thanks for asking


----------



## snapper slapper lures (Jul 6, 2004)

Mustard batter on kings and fry them is great


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

That sounds ok there ss. I just do not like the flavor, Spoiled on snapper and grouper, aj, mahi,


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Here's a weighed 70-pound king from Key West. Somewhat bigger than the fish that started this thread...This photo will be in my Kingfish Bible Part 2 when I print it later this year.


----------

